# WHat Happened



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have had reflux for some time but the past week or so it has been out of control. The past 2 days I have burning in my throat and under my breastbone has been aching. It seems to move up and down my throat. I wake up and feel fine. About an hour after my breakfast it starts. Usually ends close to bedtime. I feel likeI need to burp and when I do it takes some of the pressure away. I have been off the prilosec a couple of weeks but I think I need to go back on. It does not help that i am starting to get a cold and I feel like I am choking some time.ANy suggestions??


----------

